# What's a good 3.5mm input Bluetooth dongle (transmitter)



## geoxile

That isn't a piece of crap? There are a bunch of generic ones on Ebay and amazon for around 20+ shipping but apparently they apparently fail after just a short while. This is for a wireless headphone set up btw.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Sennheiser makes one.  Not sure if it's any good or not, but they make some apparently great bluetooth headphones so I'd assume they're not bad.


----------



## geoxile

Jeez, 130? That's more than my AD700s, wut. Are there any there are decently priced? It's just an accessory that decodes and transmits via bluetooth, how can it be so expensive?


----------



## Nagasaki_Kid

actually a bluetooth transmitter for audio output consist of an adc, an encoder and transmitter.
   The technology basically captures the analog signal, then compresses it and transmits it digitally.
   
   
  If you plan to use one with a computer an usb bluetooth dongle would be  cheaper since it just digital to digital conversion.
   
  Frankly bluetooth audio is bad since everything get recompressed and it relies on the dac and amp built in your receiving device.
   
  I'd rather go with an FM transmitter and a good fm radio if you use a 3.5mm output.
  straight up analog.


----------



## geoxile

Hmm, any recs on FM transmitter and receiver? I'm planning on using it for my PC and my Zune.


----------



## DaBomb77766

I'm not sure if an FM transceiver is the best way to go...it'll probably just degrade the sound since it has to stick with the FM spec, which isn't exactly audiophile quality to say the least, and you'll probably be getting interference from local channels too.


----------



## labrat

Deleted!


----------



## jDanser21

i have been using the azeca btt005 bt transmitter for over a year and a half and it's still going strong.  You get them on http://azeca.com or just search azeca


----------

